# Clovelly Sunday 4 November



## timax (Oct 16, 2007)

Forecast at the moment (thursday) is for 15 to 20 knots from N/E and N/W on Saturday and 20 plus on Sunday so you may have a bit of a head wind getting back. I will be there early on Saturday and just keep an eye on the sky before heading to Port Hacking for some surf practice weather permitting. I will have my 10 year old with me at Port Hacking as well as a mate who I have never paddled with before so although its a great safe place for some fun in small surf it can get nasty in a breeze and I don't want to freak out any one.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Gatesy said:


> Davey G this is especially to you


I hear ya Gatesy. I'm good for either day, but Sunday early looks good. (PHEW!! finally a weekend free of 8000 social engagements!)


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

I should be OK for Sunday. Bought some Williamson bucktail jigs (weird mothers that they are - like a big deer hair fly, with a soft plastic tail & tinsel, with a 20g head) in anticipation.

Davey, you've got to promise not to scare off the fish.


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Hi guys

Will be there on Sunday.

Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## tugboat (Nov 15, 2006)

All this talk of Sunday when I have a leave pass for Saturday.... I might have to beg for a Sunday pass    
Might see you guys out there on Sunday


----------



## Flump (Apr 17, 2006)

Gonna try and make this one guys, have a wedding on Sat night (not mine), but am designated driver so should be OK. Been dying to try out these mojo's I've invested in


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

I'll be there I think. If I am reading Seabreeze right it says 15 knot plus winds and waves from the South. I bet the rock monster is rubbing his hands together in anticipation :shock:

JT


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

are we still a green light for tomorrow????


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

I will be. Swell due to be an easterly and winds are 10Kn from the North.
Davey can you please bring one of the measuring mats and I will give the $20 dollars tomorrow?
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm coming down to guys, meant to be riding but sod it, i need a fish


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

What time is kick-off Gentlemen?

JT


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

i'll be there around 5.30


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

Clovelly right?

JT


----------



## JT (May 25, 2006)

JT said:


> Clovelly right?
> 
> JT


Yes Clovelly JT...try and pay attention for goodness sake you prat!

(Mods...surely there is some sort of IQ test we can make some members take as a prerequisite for membership or retianing membership?!?!?)

JT


----------



## simond11 (Aug 29, 2005)

Thought start time around 0500. Lots of thunder and lightning tonight here at Clovelly. Also raining quite a lot. Wind has picked up, but hopeflly will have abated by tomorrow morning.
Cheers

Simon
Prowler 15


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Hmm seems to be getting worse, i really need to get to bed.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

JT said:


> JT said:
> 
> 
> > Clovelly right?
> > JT


At the end of Clovelly Rd John. (By the sea).

See you there, 0430 for 0500.


----------

